# Schutzgitter überbrücken



## Zimbo30 (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage bezüglich Überbrückung einer Schutzgittereinrichtung.
Das Schutzgitter soll über einen Schlüsselschalter überbrückt werden, da ein Mechaniker zum schmieren an die Maschine möchte. Wenn die Überbrückung aktiv ist soll es über eine Signalampel angezeigt werden. Der übrige Not-Ausschaltkreis ist weiterhin aktiv. Ist dies Sicherheistechnisch überhaupt erlaubt? Habe schon im NET versucht was rauszufinden, leider ohne Erfolg. Aber hier weiß bestimmt einer Rat 

Gruss


----------



## cmm1808 (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

es kommt darauf an....

Hat der Mechaniker eine hohe Lebensversicherung und seine Frau will ihn sowiso loswerden, dann unbedingt Überbrückung unbedingt einbauen.

Ansonsten


----------



## cmm1808 (18 Dezember 2006)

Nochmal,

generell ist es nicht zulässig eine Schutzeinrichtung zu überbrücken.
Nicht im Lauf oder während einer Inbetriebnahme.

Es hat einen Sinn, dass es an euerer Maschine ASicherheitseinrichtungen gibt.

Das sage ich auch, ohne eure Maschine zu kennen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal eine Frage bezüglich Überbrückung einer Schutzgittereinrichtung.
> 
> Gruss


Das Problem kommt häufig vor.
Du darfst die Schutzgitter überbrücken, allerdings sind dann Bewegungen nur über einen Zustimmtaster erlaubt, der in den Überbrückungskreis eingebaut ist.
Da ist HW-mässig schon etwas Aufwand zu betreiben.


----------



## Zimbo30 (18 Dezember 2006)

@unregistrierter Gast

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir vorgestellt. Zustimmtaster, was heißt das genau und wie realsiere ich so einen Taster? Gibt es da spezielle Typen?

Gruss


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> @unregistrierter Gast
> 
> Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir vorgestellt. Zustimmtaster, was heißt das genau und wie realsiere ich so einen Taster? Gibt es da spezielle Typen?
> 
> Gruss


Das sind spezielle Taster die mit beiden Händen bedient werden müssen.
Die gibts von allen "führenden" Elektroherstellern, Siemens, KlöcknerMöller usw.


----------



## Zimbo30 (18 Dezember 2006)

Unsere Mechaniker überbrücken immer wieder diese Schalter, was mir absolut nicht gefällt. Sie müssen bei laufender Maschine manchmal diverse Sachen einstellen, und dies geht halt nur wirklich bei laufender Maschine.


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Dezember 2006)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Unsere Mechaniker überbrücken immer wieder diese Schalter, was mir absolut nicht gefällt. Sie müssen bei laufender Maschine manchmal diverse Sachen einstellen, und dies geht halt nur wirklich bei laufender Maschine.


 

Nicht erlaubt.

Anlagenteile dürfen sich nur in einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit bewegen, also ein Roboter mit 6m/s gehört nicht dazu.

Du kannst zwar überbrücken, aber dann nur im Einrichtmodus oder ähliche Bezeichnung. Ein automatischer Ablauf ist nicht erlaubt, nur so wie es UG erwähnt hat.

Wir machen so etwas nur über Schlüsselschalter.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Dezember 2006)

Roboter haben z. B. diese Überbrückungsfunktion.


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

auch "deadman-switch" genannt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das sind spezielle Taster die mit beiden Händen bedient werden müssen....


Und das Ölkännchen hält der Schlosser dann zwischen den Zähnen  .
Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch! Zu Zustimmschaltern findet man zahlreiche Imformationen im Netz. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch! Gruß, Onkel


Grummelgrummelgrummell.....
Denk daran, Dagilein, das wir über Zustimmtaster für Bewegungen innerhalb des sonst unzugänglichen Schutzgitterbereiches sprechen!

Aber vielleicht gibts da auch Unterschiede und die Zweihand ist nicht zwingend.
Da könntes du recht haben.


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

Ja, wir haben Einhandboxen, mit Totmanschalter (loslassen = Not-Aus, ganz reindrücken = Not-Aus). Das ist übel unpraktisch, funktioniert aber. Und das Ganze muß über einen Schlüsselschalter angewählt werden. AUßerdem sind an der Box noch diverse Bedienelemente (Taster, Leuchtmelder, BCD-Schalter).


----------



## cmm1808 (19 Dezember 2006)

Nochmal,

so wie beschriebn, nur über einen Schlüsselschalter überbrücken,
ist nicht zulässig.

Die Variante mit "Tipptaster" oder "Totmann" ist rechtens.

Dann muß aber die Maschinengeschwindigkeit auf ein Minimum gedrosselt werden.
Gefährliche bewegungen dürfen auch dann nicht ausgeführt werden.
Die ausgelegte Sicherheitskaterogie muß auch für den Tipptaster gelten.
Automatikbetrieb muß abgeblockt werden.

Desweiteren gibt es Bereiche, die von niemanden zu betreten sind, wenn sich etwas bewegt, auch per Tipptaster.Oder nur innerhalb eines definierten Bereichs.

Es muß weiter gewährleistet sein, daß niemend die Tippfunktion von außerhalb deaktivieren kann, während der Schlosser sein Fett verteilt.


----------

